# Strengthening chassis of a B13



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Alright, the final decision has been made and the engine block + transmission + steering rack are coming out this weekend, which leaves the car bare and stripped of everything including interior. For once, I'll have nothing but suspension, gas tank and cat-back exhaust in the car.
Now, the poor thing is destined to become an uber-beater like never before, to be driven in snow, dirt, crap, swamps, and it shall eventually become a car on which I'll enter the rally world.
What can I do to stiffen my chassis? I'm already set to get stut tower braces (the ebay kind); I plan on getting hard mounts for front and rear but stock ones for left and right (good? bad? i figured i'll get the best of both worlds by letting the engine move around but only left-to-right), and I'm making a slide pan to protect the engine. After that, I'm pretty much baffled. Anything I should bolt on to my chassis for better stiffness/component protection? I don't have access to a welder but I can use rivets and bolts, as drilling and riveting equipment is all there.
And the biggie - suspension. Are there any parts that I can put on that are stronger/more impact resistant than OEM? I'll need new shocks, struts, coilovers (good? bad?), plus all the new bushings. I can also change small things like tie rods. I can't afford to spend a fortune, so $2000 parts custom made on secret soviet factories out of space-grade material are not what I want, but I will spend double or even triple the OEM price if that's what it takes to get a reliable part. 
Please give as many comments as you can as I'm starting to work on chassis next week and at the end of that week I'll have to order/find all parts if I am to stay on schedule.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=95856


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Funny, I already had foam in my doors and trunk/hood, but never thought of putting it in the chassis itself  Should definetely take care of chassis flex, rattles and random water leaks. On my check list it goes.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Petrovich,

How's the rally car project coming along? Have you tried any rallycrosses with it yet? Do they have any in your area? The B13 platforms hold up quite well for rallying. I've seen some tough SE-R's running real well in Rally New York.


----------



## ccj_drivinaround (Sep 12, 2003)

cheapest thing would be an autopower roll-bar + u-weld cage kit. would run you about $700 and would really stiffen it up. Aside from that, there is always seam welding, however its time consuming & expensive. 

you could also replace all your old rubber bushings with urethane ones. depending on how bumpy the surfaces are you intend to drive on, I would also recommend very stiff springs and struts to match. with inexpensive upgraded struts don't go over 300 lbs/inch on your springs unless you plan on revalving them frequently. If you plan on seriously rallying your car, then you need to spend the big bucks to prevent your suspension from breaking. top of the line shocks and springs will set you back about $4 grand.


----------



## Vector (Aug 18, 2005)

ccj_drivinaround said:


> cheapest thing would be an autopower roll-bar + u-weld cage kit. would run you about $700 and would really stiffen it up.


If he's going to rally it eventually, the autopower kit would be a waste of money, as he'd have to pull it out and replace it. Rally cages are a *lot* more serious than most cages.

But, a good cage will stiffen up the chassis like nothing else. For similar money a custom cage meeting rally requirements could be done at a good fabricator. For significantly more money, a pre-made FIA-approved kit could be ordered and welded in.

Seam/stitch welding will add to the longevity of the car too, but it is a lot of work.


----------



## ccj_drivinaround (Sep 12, 2003)

Vector said:


> If he's going to rally it eventually, the autopower kit would be a waste of money, as he'd have to pull it out and replace it. Rally cages are a *lot* more serious than most cages.
> 
> But, a good cage will stiffen up the chassis like nothing else. For similar money a custom cage meeting rally requirements could be done at a good fabricator. For significantly more money, a pre-made FIA-approved kit could be ordered and welded in.
> 
> Seam/stitch welding will add to the longevity of the car too, but it is a lot of work.



...agreed....but for just autocross, light track duty, and rallycross, the autopower cage would be a fine & inexpensive stiffening option in my opinion. I haven't been able to find a fabricator to do a custom cage for less than a couple grand.


----------

